# Weird twitching/hiccups?



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok so as usual i went to check on my hedgie, thorne. she ran on her wheel when i walked in and when i watched her for a few minutes...she was at the back of her aquarium and started doing this weird thing. it looked like continuous hiccups (including a little sound that i cant explain).......but it might also be a twitching thing...or burps? any idea what this is??? :roll: little concerned   :?


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Both of my hedgehogs do this when they are getting comfortable. She might do this when you cuddle and she is finally getting ready to relax.  I duno why they do it. It made me nervous at first too. But..it looks like most hedgehogs (according to the forum) do this.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok thank you !


----------

